# beardie enclosure



## Jer723 (Apr 14, 2009)

hey guys im going to make a bearded dragon enclosure, for 2 beardies. what materials do you guys think i should use? and what demensions would you guys recommend? and could you guys share any designs of your enclosures that you think would work well for 2 beardies? Please respond, im new to this. Thanks for your responses guys!

Jerry


----------



## Tux (Apr 14, 2009)

I recommend housing them separately, the optimal size for a single dragon is 4'x2'x2' and the best approach is to use the crossfire design with your own twist.


----------



## Jer723 (Apr 14, 2009)

why house them seperately? ive seen plenty of people house them together and theyre fine. and what is the crossfire design?


----------



## artist (Apr 14, 2009)

unless you plan on breeding them, i advise you to house separately. you can try to house together, but sometimes they can become territorial. just make sure that you do not purchase two males- that could turn out nasty!! if you decide to house together, just keep a close eye on them and watch for signs of agressiveness!
good luck!!!


----------



## Jer723 (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks, and yea, i was planning on breeding them. do you guys kno how old a beardie has to be before you can tell the sex, do u think theyll kno the sex at the reptile expo im going to this weekend?


----------



## Tux (Apr 14, 2009)

Even if you plan to breed them you need to house separately and introduce them at breeding time otherwise you will get the male trying to overbreed and therefore stress the female which can lead to death, not to mention you can't watch them 24/7. If you don't know the basics like age needed to sex you shouldn't be thinking about breeding. The answer is anywhere between 4 to 6 months of age although by 8 months you can tell for SURE.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.freewebs.com/crossfireenclosures/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.freewebs.com/crossfireenclosures/</a><!-- m -->

that's the crossfire.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 14, 2009)

Jer723 said:


> thanks, and yea, i was planning on breeding them. do you guys kno how old a beardie has to be before you can tell the sex, do u think theyll kno the sex at the reptile expo im going to this weekend?



Probably, I bought an 8 week old beardie from Sunshine and he accurately told me that it was a male.

I agree with Tux though, you might want to start with beardies as pets and learn more about them before breeding.


----------



## Tux (Apr 14, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> Jer723 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks, and yea, i was planning on breeding them. do you guys kno how old a beardie has to be before you can tell the sex, do u think theyll kno the sex at the reptile expo im going to this weekend?
> ...



guesses can be accurate...that or a breeder can BS age but theirs no way to actually sex a 2 month old dragon.


----------



## Jer723 (Apr 15, 2009)

well i have researched and read up on all this breeding stuff, and i was thinking about keeping them apart, it seems like the safest idea. and i do have an extra 40 to keep one in out of breeding season. or should i just get 2 females? i know they can also fight but are they as bad as males?
and the age a bearded dragon has to be to brteed is 18 months so ha! just kidding


----------



## Jer723 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: got you mind..``*



ugg17boot said:


> cheap bailey button ugg
> ok uggs
> okugg
> okugg.co.uk
> cheap ugg



is it just me? or does everyone else hate these scumbags too? jesus.


----------



## BOOZER (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: got you mind..``*



Jer723 said:


> ugg17boot said:
> 
> 
> > cheap bailey button ugg
> ...




no! these f-n a$$hol3s have nothing better to do!!!


----------



## BOOZER (Nov 12, 2009)

btw i housed 2 females in a 6' cage and had no prob. just remember, that was just my experience.


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 12, 2009)

Jer723 said:


> well i have researched and read up on all this breeding stuff, and i was thinking about keeping them apart, it seems like the safest idea. and i do have an extra 40 to keep one in out of breeding season. or should i just get 2 females? i know they can also fight but are they as bad as males?
> and the age a bearded dragon has to be to brteed is 18 months so ha! just kidding



Regardless of the genders, they are likely to fight and lose limbs.


----------



## dicy (Nov 14, 2009)

if u want to make ur own viv why not make a big one whit a divider in the midle that can be slided out if u want m together and put back in if need to be seporated :mrgreen:


----------



## Jer723 (Nov 14, 2009)

lol. thanks for the comments guys.  but this was so long ago. before i got my gus. now im a tegu fan. lol i was supposed to get a beardie but then i wound uup getting my gus. lol


----------

